# Fly Club?



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, so I grew up in Pensacola, moved away fora long time, just arrived back for good. Is there a local fly club?

L8, Harry


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Flyfishers of Northwest Florida.. great club.. now has a website....I am a lifetime member...come join us!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Meeting next Tuesday right? I'll try and make it there.

L8, Harry


----------

